# WOW!?!



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 3, 2009)

> This site is blocked by the SonicWALL Content Filter Service.
> 
> URL: http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_700/model_700_sendero_SF_II.asp
> 
> Reason for restriction: Forbidden Category "Weapons"




I was trying to look for a new LR gun and every website was blocked?:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 3, 2009)

I take it you are at work?  If so, ShadowSpear is next :eek:


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm the "techie" at where I work.  Nothing is blocked!  bwahahahah


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2009)

AMRUSMCR said:


> I'm so glad I'm the "techie" at where I work.  Nothing is blocked!  bwahahahah



I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 3, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here...



Too bad she wasn't your tech person at Bagram


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 3, 2009)

No its crazy, I am in my room but I am on post? I was checking some diffrent dealers last night with no problems, but now it keeps poping that message up...

Why would they block a "weapon" related website? Thats just stupid, I mean come the fuck on... Its the damn Army!


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2009)

Boon, are you trying to piss me off? 

JAB, the standards are arbitrary from post to post, command to command. Here at Bagram on an Army network I can usually see a weapons site, the AF network won't let me on some of them. The AF will let me on this board, the Army will not....yet other forums are wide open.

Don't look for any sense or logic in a government network, it does not exist; you'll go mad trying to figure it out. I will say as a Sys Admin outside of this place that the military's networking ability as a whole is pathetic and in some cases, very scary.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 3, 2009)

AMRUSMCR said:


> I'm so glad I'm the "techie" at where I work.  Nothing is blocked!  bwahahahah





Freefalling said:


> I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here, I will not make a joke here...





Boondocksaint375 said:


> Too bad she wasn't your tech person at Bagram





Freefalling said:


> *Boon, are you trying to piss me off?*
> 
> JAB, the standards are arbitrary from post to post, command to command. Here at Bagram on an Army network I can usually see a weapons site, the AF network won't let me on some of them. The AF will let me on this board, the Army will not....yet other forums are wide open.
> 
> Don't look for any sense or logic in a government network, it does not exist; you'll go mad trying to figure it out. I will say as a Sys Admin outside of this place that the military's networking ability as a whole is pathetic and in some cases, very scary.



FF,

I think that says it all.   You should be more kinder and gentler to the new wave of hippie free love techies that lock down your access to the outside world.


----------



## austin (Mar 3, 2009)

try an anonymous proxy?


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2009)

The AF tends to have a better network than the Army IMO, but there is a lot of room for improvement. Really, should the theater communications officer get involved in releasing IP addresses for one base?

The training and equipment given to our solders and airmen is horrible. When they contract it out....well, if I had a say-so in it a lot of contractors would need to look for a job.

I won't release specifics of what I've seen, but I don't see how anyone in Afghanistan with authority over the networks here could have any pride in what they have produced or what they maintain. I know they have their hands tied on some issues, but where they do not they rate a FAIL. With all of our reliance on networking to fight a modern war (even the telephones are VOIP) you would think someone would wake up and build a quality product and train quality people.

You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2009)

austin said:


> try an anonymous proxy?



At best, Websense will block you. At the worst, you will face an Article 15 for your troubles. More than likely your network credentials will be revoked and an O-5 or higher will have to explain why you should be allowed to have them returned to you.


----------



## austin (Mar 3, 2009)

oh I am a civilian so that explains it to me...and damn haha (ill keep that one in mind)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 3, 2009)

That is almost as stupid as town I work for not letting anyone but the white shirts have internet access.  We are trusted to make the streets safe but, not trustworthy to use the internet.:eek:

Took us years just to get an email address to use.........:doh:


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> That is almost as stupid as town I work for not letting anyone but the white shirts have internet access.  We are trusted to make the streets safe but, not trustworthy to use the internet.:eek:
> 
> Took us years just to get an email address to use.........:doh:



You are the only member of your PD I know but that's enough to tell me it's a sound decision!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 3, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> You are the only member of your PD




Well, I at least carry enough firepower to make up for it!

No more borrowing you weapons for shoots!:eek:


----------



## pardus (Mar 4, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Well, I at least carry enough firepower to make up for it!
> 
> No more borrowing you weapons for shoots!:eek:



That's just crazy talk!


----------

